
Pedagogy of the Oppressor - rglovejoy
http://city-journal.org/2009/19_2_freirian-pedagogy.html
======
aik
Interesting article, however I question how widespread this book actually is,
and the bias of the author of the article. Has anyone here ever come across
this book? Are there any teachers here?

In all the years of my schooling, I never thought my teachers may have been
influenced by such a book. Not many of my teachers were ever interested in
talking about the social injustices or encouraging us to fight for any right,
but quite the contrary actually. Once in a while I would come across an
inspiring teacher who recognized the limitless potential of a young mind and
attempt to pursue that ideal, but in the end, the overwhelming feel was always
simply to spit out another well-rounded, good and contributing citizen of the
society we live in. How dehumanizing is that?

------
jlefo7p6
Tell us how you really feel: "...His declaration in Pedagogy of the Oppressed
that there was 'no such thing as a neutral education' became a mantra for
leftist professors, who could use it to justify proselytizing for America-
hating causes in the college classroom..."

I know hackernews doesn't obsess about being "fair and unbiased" as much some
sites, but I'm unwilling to consider an argument couched in such ridiculous
terms.

